

Behold the power of Bitcoin - efficientarch
http://www.nationalpost.com/m/wp/blog.html?b=fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2013/11/01/jesse-kline-behold-the-power-of-bitcoin

======
efficientarch
Cogent article explaining bitcoin in layman's terms, in a balanced fashion.

